# General > Classified Marketplace >  Tarp Selling

## roar-k

I am selling one of my tarps.  It is the same model I had at the Jamboree.  It is an Arrowhead Equipment Hard Rock Winter tarp with the 11' ridgeline.

448603.jpg

They normally run for $239 + shipping and I am willing to part for $200 shipping included.  This particular tarp has not been used.  The wife has decided she does not want to hammock camp anymore so I am slowly selling off the gear.

Thanks and have a good one.

----------

